# Damascus filet knives almost ready to go



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

Used up all the thin stainless damascus I had on hand. Not totally pleased with them found places that needed to be cleaned up on them after looking at them under a different light.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

Artwork.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

Robert are you pleased with anything you make. Lol. Awesome work as usual.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

Is the unpinned one a partial tang? Love 'em

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Robert are you pleased with anything you make. Lol. Awesome work as usual.


 I've never been completely satisfied because I've never made the perfect knife, which keep me trying.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Is the unpinned one a partial tang? Love 'em


Yes it is a hidden or partial tang that goes 3/4 the length of the handle.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I've never been completely satisfied because I've never made the perfect knife, which keep me trying.


I remember the first time we came over. You said you were taking a handle off because you didn't like it and I thought you were crazy. I understand now and at my rate I hope I live to be 120 lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strider (Dec 28, 2015)

This is...beyond what I can say. I am about to endeavor into such deed, on Cody's relief, but I have yet much to learn!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2015)

You have GOT to be getting close to perfection! Gorgeous knives. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

ya know.... been ponder'n on the knife making ........tremendous craftsmanship ! and notice you master knife makers worried on the quality , well here is an idea..... circulate the knifes to the woodbarter membership , start here if you'd like . If any ....and i say IF ANY flaws are detected the knife can quickly and discretely be removed from public viewing ,.....something to ponder , now dont over burden Tony , Kevin , Tclem , ripjack13 , el gaupo they are all busy ......ahhhh just kick it around


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 28, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> ya know.... been ponder'n on the knife making ........tremendous craftsmanship ! and notice you master knife makers worried on the quality , well here is an idea..... circulate the knifes to the woodbarter membership , start here if you'd like . If any ....and i say IF ANY flaws are detected the knife can quickly and discretely be removed from public viewing ,.....something to ponder , now dont over burden Tony , Kevin , Tclem , ripjack13 , el gaupo they are all busy ......ahhhh just kick it around


In most cases if I can't see a fix, I break them and throw them in the garbage. Learned a long time ago, if you put them out there and they change hands, you get negative publicity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2015)

I agree- Artwork. What kind of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 28, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> You have GOT to be getting close to perfection! Gorgeous knives. Chuck


I wish I were! The difference between good knife maker and a bad knife maker is how well he hides his mistakes.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 28, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree- Artwork. What kind of wood.


My favorite, California buckeye burl.


----------

